# Taipei , Taiwan



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

[img=981,591]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/6186/39qj0.jpg[/img]


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

photo by taipeiwalker













































photo by 白


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Taipei


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Stunning Taipei , Nice pics !


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

awesome pics!


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

圆山饭店真是漂亮！


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Some of the pictures remind me of Guangzhou(canton)


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Taipei is beautiful. I came back from Taiwan 3 months ago. I went to Tainan and Hsinchu and Taipei.
I have a lot of pictures. I will upload them later.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipei 101 tower is awesome! In newspaper i saw, the design of that tower, the ""big" ball e.t.c.  really amazing


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Taipei is a fun place...been there once in 2005. Would have been even more fun if I had local friends there to take me around.


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. I especially like that 1st pic on the 2nd page of this thread showing the Xinyi financial/shopping district.

-G'day-


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also nice pic too benken ^^


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a lot of Taipei pictures.
I also have a lot of pictures from the national museum.


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

*It's one of my favour.*

from skyscrapers.tw


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Tamsui Girls' School *


Built in 1916


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Tamsui Senior High School


Built in 1925


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 齊柏林


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

So much diversity. Awesome shots!


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Beitou Library


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taipei Fine Arts Museum


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taiwan Presidential Palace


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taiwan Presidential Palace


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful...


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by happyangli












by 19771128


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by vividy69












by fjny


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Shenghung Lin


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Taipei is so nice.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=156010&extra=page=1


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Kevin0327


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Taipei 101 Lights Up for 2009*

...............


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing night pics benken


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY ddsnet


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos ^^


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Taipei 101 is seen from everywhere  Nice pics


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

miss Taipei so much ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Galandar said:


> Taipei 101 is seen from everywhere  Nice pics


Even from faraway...


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates... i like those old temples ^^^^^^


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Environmental Building黃金博物園區環境館*

The Environmental Education Center is housed in the former offices of Taiwan Metal Mining Corp, Taipower Company and Rueifang Scenic Area. In the hall, Jinguashi’s natural flora, and settlement distribution are introduced. Also, the ore display area introduces numerous special and rare ores produced in the area, allowing the public to acquire an understanding of the special Jinguashi geology. On the second floor a park guide film is shown.

*BY karinachan*










BY Sunny life



















BY MailCone


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Gold Refining Building煉金樓*


is said that Gold Refining Building was originally a guesthouse. In the post 1945 period, it briefly was used for smelting gold until gold smelting activities were transferred to Shuinandong. Old people in the area say the building was used to store gold and also was the office of the Land Bank of Taiwan, serving workers in the mining area. Because of the special appearance of the building and the fact that was once used to smelt gold, (confirmed by former employee Mr. Chen Yue-fen) the park named it “Gold Refining Building.”








































by Tommy Li




























by fylin624


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 齊柏林『飛閱台灣』


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice (as always) :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice city


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Judicial Yuan


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Jinguashin police station


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

National Taiwan University


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome pics :cheers:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank u for all the wonderful pix. :cheers: These last few here are just amazing, I mean, the roof tiles are absolutely superb, not to mention the interiors of these buildings.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I must say those Pandas look very content and are really enjoying chilling out there.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taipei Lantern Festival 2009 

Laser projection on Taipei city Hall


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful pics indeed  The painting in the wall (above station) is very nice!


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Bank of Taiwan


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics benKen  i love the architecture of those ^^ old traditional buildings...
Also pedestrian bridge (red one) looks awesome!


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Xing Tian Temple 



























































Japanese Style House


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful pics benKen  i love the architecture of those ^^ old traditional buildings...
> Also pedestrian bridge (red one) looks awesome!



Thanks ,christos-greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, i expecting more :cheers:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Silks Palace at the National Palace Museum *


The art of Chinese cuisine can now be experienced by the public in Taipei alongside the most comprehensive collection of Chinese artifacts in the world! After a month of soft opening days, Silks Palace, the much-anticipated BOT project conducted by Formosa International Hotels Corporation, had its official Grand Opening ceremony on June 25, on which day a unique nine-course Imperial Treasures Feast featuring dishes resembling items from National Palace Museum’s signature collections was also introduced to give guests a better understanding of the close relationship between Chinese art and cooking. 


by ewanian


































































by [email protected]; siMPle LiFe





























by 雷獸




























by travellingeric











by pinknancy











by ponpon520











by a8813022




















by Living in Arranism




















by sayumi amaoto











by ynsuper

翠玉白菜


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Silks Palace building looks really great, especially in night


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by perahia


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Japanese Style Dormitory


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipei's modern area looks really nice


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1980s


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by wandernien






















































































































by gchuang












by AirFlyingBird 空中飛鳥 -




















by B612星球



















by wandernien


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice once again benKen  thanks for posting them kay:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by looking-looking



















by Gong


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 白


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY AirFlyingBird 空中飛鳥 -


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by AirFlyingBird 空中飛鳥 -


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful buildings, really interesting and very nice


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY *dans 








































.............................................................................


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Lovely night shots.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Amazing night views of taipei!!


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

nice.. :applause:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Austin Liu (Aug 30, 2006)

Treasure island!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and amazing those new photos above; that old building its really awesome:


>


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Ch'HWA (Apr 25, 2009)

beautiful city ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo of Taipei:


>


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

good photos. Thansks benKen


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Completed in 1899


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taiwan University Hospital


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn4BqothAHQ


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

beautiful pics!!!

tanks


----------



## usedtobe (Aug 15, 2009)

Taiwan is a nice city indeed...not too tall but so well developed...


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

from taiwan-city forum 
by web1415


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Taipei and thanks for sharing them


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics ...


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's a few pics I took in early June:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/009ekf.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/014ca.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/030px.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/032qer.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/037dy.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/135/050rm.jpg/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Taiwan is always great.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Buddha guards by savask


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Kato


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Tcht


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Bozomagic


----------



## mordorrrr (Oct 30, 2011)

http://imagetwist.com/sfd9lq3iv23b/137rc.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/vzknj3rg1lax/126rm.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/u8f220x6rpb8/137rc.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/ckk87ggcd4sg/151yf.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/9h5bb3z0oscd/07qr5.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/h36v22vdnde0/1886949141079b6689onl7.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/5sdts1bwwzdg/1163200783qy3.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/wty2exesezyw/2151175706_40a0f4bb80_o.jpg.html


----------

